

Google Backs Bid To Keep Turing's Papers At Bletchley Park - taylorbuley
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1900064/google-backs-alan-turing-papers-bid

======
Dylanlacey
Respect for our history is something that helps keeps a perspective on the
future.

Alan Touring was a martyr to both the Computer industry and the War effort. He
dies because his society would prefer to villanize his personal life (Which
had no effect on others) rather then laud his achievements, and that's
something we should never tolerate.

I realize that the documents are just "Historic notes", but they're the
starting block of our computing age. Good for Google.

